
Using the OS X 10.10 Hypervisor Framework: A Simple DOS Emulator - creolabs
http://www.pagetable.com/?p=764
======
ShinyCyril
Worth noting is xyhve [0], a virtualisation solution written by the author of
this article.

[0] [https://github.com/mist64/xhyve](https://github.com/mist64/xhyve)

------
wila
While I love that this is open source and will certainly look into the
details. It might be interesting to know that there's already a commercial
product out as well using the native Hypervisor Framework.

Maybe more as one, but I am only aware about Veertu from Ravello systems.

See also this article from Maish:

[http://technodrone.blogspot.com/2016/01/native-mac-osx-
virtu...](http://technodrone.blogspot.com/2016/01/native-mac-osx-
virtualization-with.html)

~~~
X-Istence
xhyve also exists for OS X, which allows you to easily run and start console
only Linux guests, it's based on FreeBSD's bhyve.

xhyve is also free compared to Veertu.

~~~
wila
Thanks for the tip!

------
jbssm
I wonder is this opens the door to PCI passthrough in order for the guest
system to directly access the GPU.

That is the turning point in all this. No more bootcamp to windows to play
games and no more hassle configuring CUDA in OSX, you can just use it from a
Linux VM and have all your development system there.

~~~
raimue
No, Hypervisor.framework will not help with this use case. It is a replacement
for the kernel extensions that are currently provided by
VMWare/Parallels/VirtualBox to expose the Intel VT-x feature of the CPU.

You would need a way to stop the official kernel extensions from initializing
the PCIe device. Then Apple would need to offer a way to map address range and
deliver interrupts from the hardware to a process.

~~~
eropple
And to do so _securely_ , which is a rather different question all on its own.

------
chillingeffect
I like the way pagetable used to be all 8-bit stuff, then suddenly leaped
about 30 years forward in time with this hack. Unpredictable hackers :)

